# Newbie question



## uateva (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been doing manual screen printing for about 3 yrs now and feel pretty confident in my knowledge with this style of printing. However, I might be moving out of state and will leave all the equipment with my family. 

So I want to get into plastisol transfers. I know absolutely nothing so I'm posting this thread in hopes of some direction. Where would be a great place to start reading? What would be the best heat press for a newbie? Assumming I'll start off with smaller runs(nothing over 100), who would be the best supplier of custom transfers to go with? Any help and direction is appreciated. 

Mahalo


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mahalo. There are several quality suppliers of custom plastisol transfers and heat presses that are shown on the preferred vendors list on the left side of the page. I am sure that you will receive many responses to your post that will enable you to make a decision. Happy Holidays and good luck with your move.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some links..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html


----------

